# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  توت بدنا نطلع رحلة يا اعضاء

## بقايا الحب

الرحلة البريه لآعضاء منتدانا 



اسئلة خفييفة نقلتها نغير الجوو شوي 
<<< 
تخيلوا معي بنطلع للبر أو اي مكان 




اللي طالعين أعضاء ومشرفين و مراقبات المنتدى ,, على باص كــبـيــر , مكتوب عليه- خاص لاعضاء منتدى الحصن الاردني




¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»الرحله البريه لاعضاء المنتدىll]«®°·.¸.•°°






المهم كل عضو يدخل للموضوع يضع العضو المناسب في المكان اللي يشوف انه مناسب لذلك العضو <<< فهمتوا !!!




:




:






1/ قبل نركب في الباص , من هو العضو اللي ماتبيه يروح معنا ؟ ولييش؟؟






2 / من اللي تبيه سواق الباص ؟؟وإذا وصلنا المكان ماينزل يجلس في الباص الين نرجع . 





3/طبعاً كل واحد بيروح لازم يجيب معه قطه (( المقصود المشاركة بمبلغ من المال )) << يستخدم في مصروف الأكل والشرب والبنزين وأغراض الطلعه<<< من تقترح نضع فلوس الرحله عنده ..؟ لازم يكون أمين وثقه أو يموتون الأعضاء في الصحراء من الجوع؟ 





4/من العضو اللي تبيه يجلس على المقعد اللي جنبك بالباص ...؟ 





5/من العضو اللي إذا مر من جنبك وسألك المقعد هذا فاضي ؟ بتقوله لا محجوز , وهو أصلاً 
فاضي ؟ 





6/اذا وصلتوا الموقع من اللي تقترح يقطع رأس الذبيحه ؟ << لازم واحد قوووووي .. ؟





7/من اللي تقترح يطبخ الغدا والعشاء ؟





8 / من العضو اللي تثق أنه بيسوي برنامج حلو للرحلة ؟ 





9 / من العضو اللي تحس إن أمه بتتصل وتسأل عنه ,, وتقول رجعووووووووووووه للبيت بسرررررعه ؟؟





10 / من العضو الي تحس إن أهله بيرتاحون عشانه فارقهم من البيت وراح رحله ,,؟





11 // عضو تحس إن ذا الرحله راح تعرفك عليه أكثر وأكثر ..؟





12 // من العضو اللي تحس إنه ماراح يجيه نوم بالبر ,, وخاصة إذا سمع أصوات غريبة آخر الليل ..!





13 // من العضو اللي تحسه بيقلقنا كل ساعة رجعنا للديرة ,, رجعنا للديرة ,, والله ماعاد أطلع للبر .. طفشت خلااااااااص رجعوووووووني .؟ 





14/عضو تحس إنه لو حصل هناك مشكلة راح تعتمد عليه بعد الله كثيييير في تجاوزها ,,؟





15 // من العضو الي كل ماشبينا النار والتمينا كلنا حوالينها بيقعد يشعر ويعطينا كم بيت >> يطلع شااااعر واسلووبه جنااااان ؟؟





16 // مين العضوو اللي تحسه بيقعد يسووي مقاالب بالاعضااء وبالبناات خاصه وبيسوي جووو للرحله ؟؟؟





17/عضو تحس إنه من كثر حركاته بيضيع هناك وبنتورط مع أهله





18/ عضو تحس انك لو فتحت شنطته بالغلط تلقا جايب معاه كريمااات ومراهم عشان القرصات وعطوور ومناديل معطره >>> يعني ياااااااااي << 





19 عضو تحس انه بيطلع رهييييييب مرة؟؟؟؟





20 مين العضوو اللي تحسه بيطلع مرره منظم بس يظف ورا حوستكم ويرتب ويصحا اولكم ويصحيكم واحد واحد وجايب معااه شنطه اسعااف وقت اللزوم ؟؟؟





21 مين العضو اللي تتوقع انه بيطلع مجنوون ويغاامر بأي شي بدوون مايفكر ؟؟؟



إنتهت الأسئلة 

واكيد راح اكون اول واحد يقود اول رحله واتمنى ما احد يزعل المقصد هو الفرفشه فقط 

وما أحد ينسى بعد ما يخلص
يرشح عضو بعده


......................
تحياتي

----------


## بقايا الحب

1/ قبل نركب في الباص , من هو العضو اللي ماتبيه يروح معنا ؟ ولييش؟؟

مشتت بشوالات


هيك 






2 / من اللي تبيه سواق الباص ؟؟وإذا وصلنا المكان ماينزل يجلس في الباص الين نرجع . 

  عاشق الحصن 



3/طبعاً كل واحد بيروح لازم يجيب معه قطه (( المقصود المشاركة بمبلغ من المال )) << يستخدم في مصروف الأكل والشرب والبنزين وأغراض الطلعه<<< من تقترح نضع فلوس الرحله عنده ..؟ لازم يكون أمين وثقه أو يموتون الأعضاء في الصحراء من الجوع؟ 

انا لانو بخيله 


4/من العضو اللي تبيه يجلس على المقعد اللي جنبك بالباص ...؟ 


بنت الشديفات اكيد 


5/من العضو اللي إذا مر من جنبك وسألك المقعد هذا فاضي ؟ بتقوله لا محجوز , وهو أصلاً 
فاضي ؟ 


محمد العزام 



6/اذا وصلتوا الموقع من اللي تقترح يقطع رأس الذبيحه ؟ << لازم واحد قوووووي .. ؟

العالي عالي




7/من اللي تقترح يطبخ الغدا والعشاء ؟


بياض الثلج

8 / من العضو اللي تثق أنه بيسوي برنامج حلو للرحلة ؟ 

جنتل مان 



9 / من العضو اللي تحس إن أمه بتتصل وتسأل عنه ,, وتقول رجعووووووووووووه للبيت بسرررررعه ؟؟

انوش



10 / من العضو الي تحس إن أهله بيرتاحون عشانه فارقهم من البيت وراح رحله ,,؟


انا وبنت الشديفات  :Db465236ff: 

11 // عضو تحس إن ذا الرحله راح تعرفك عليه أكثر وأكثر ..؟


حسان القضاة







12 // من العضو اللي تحس إنه ماراح يجيه نوم بالبر ,, وخاصة إذا سمع أصوات غريبة آخر الليل ..!



شمعة امل


13 // من العضو اللي تحسه بيقلقنا كل ساعة رجعنا للديرة ,, رجعنا للديرة ,, والله ماعاد أطلع للبر .. طفشت خلااااااااص رجعوووووووني .؟ 


صديقة بنت الشديفات




14/عضو تحس إنه لو حصل هناك مشكلة راح تعتمد عليه بعد الله كثيييير في تجاوزها ,,؟

العالي عالي


15 // من العضو الي كل ماشبينا النار والتمينا كلنا حوالينها بيقعد يشعر ويعطينا كم بيت >> يطلع شااااعر واسلووبه جنااااان ؟؟


تحية عسكرية 

16 // مين العضوو اللي تحسه بيقعد يسووي مقاالب بالاعضااء وبالبناات خاصه وبيسوي جووو للرحله ؟؟؟


ماي لايف

17/عضو تحس إنه من كثر حركاته بيضيع هناك وبنتورط مع أهله

عاشق الحصن 





18/ عضو تحس انك لو فتحت شنطته بالغلط تلقا جايب معاه كريمااات ومراهم عشان القرصات وعطوور ومناديل معطره >>> يعني ياااااااااي << 



بنوته اردنية 



19 عضو تحس انه بيطلع رهييييييب مرة؟؟؟؟

تحية عسكرية


20 مين العضوو اللي تحسه بيطلع مرره منظم بس يظف ورا حوستكم ويرتب ويصحا اولكم ويصحيكم واحد واحد وجايب معااه شنطه اسعااف وقت اللزوم ؟؟؟


شذى الياسمين 

21 مين العضو اللي تتوقع انه بيطلع مجنوون ويغاامر بأي شي بدوون مايفكر ؟؟؟


العريس  تاعنا 






الي بعدي بنت الشديفااااااااات :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

1/ قبل نركب في الباص , من هو العضو اللي ماتبيه يروح معنا ؟ ولييش؟؟

عاشقة ريان (عشان اخلص منها)




2 / من اللي تبيه سواق الباص ؟؟وإذا وصلنا المكان ماينزل يجلس في الباص الين نرجع .
ابو عوده 



3/طبعاً كل واحد بيروح لازم يجيب معه قطه (( المقصود المشاركة بمبلغ من المال )) << يستخدم في مصروف الأكل والشرب والبنزين وأغراض الطلعه<<< من تقترح نضع فلوس الرحله عنده ..؟ لازم يكون أمين وثقه أو يموتون الأعضاء في الصحراء من الجوع؟


بياض الثلج 


4/من العضو اللي تبيه يجلس على المقعد اللي جنبك بالباص ...؟

انتي يا حسرتي قد ما رح يفكو بيني وبينك الاعضاء (بقايا حب)



5/من العضو اللي إذا مر من جنبك وسألك المقعد هذا فاضي ؟ بتقوله لا محجوز , وهو أصلاً
فاضي ؟

شديفي وافتخر  :Db465236ff: 



6/اذا وصلتوا الموقع من اللي تقترح يقطع رأس الذبيحه ؟ << لازم واحد قوووووي .. ؟

ابو بريص(جنتل مان)* :SnipeR (40): 



7/من اللي تقترح يطبخ الغدا والعشاء ؟

انا بنت الشديفات عشان اقرفكو المنسف 


8 / من العضو اللي تثق أنه بيسوي برنامج حلو للرحلة ؟


اميرة قووووووووووووس النصر 


9 / من العضو اللي تحس إن أمه بتتصل وتسأل عنه ,, وتقول رجعووووووووووووه للبيت بسرررررعه ؟؟

هدوء عاصف  :Db465236ff: 



10 / من العضو الي تحس إن أهله بيرتاحون عشانه فارقهم من البيت وراح رحله ,,؟


اكيييييييييييد صديقة بنت الشديفات بقايا حب نغم 


11 // عضو تحس إن ذا الرحله راح تعرفك عليه أكثر وأكثر ..؟


شمعة امل 


12 // من العضو اللي تحس إنه ماراح يجيه نوم بالبر ,, وخاصة إذا سمع أصوات غريبة آخر الليل ..!

محمد حوريه 



13 // من العضو اللي تحسه بيقلقنا كل ساعة رجعنا للديرة ,, رجعنا للديرة ,, والله ماعاد أطلع للبر .. طفشت خلااااااااص رجعوووووووني .؟


معاذ ملحم 


14/عضو تحس إنه لو حصل هناك مشكلة راح تعتمد عليه بعد الله كثيييير في تجاوزها ,,؟


حسان القضاه واميرة قوس النصر 


15 // من العضو الي كل ماشبينا النار والتمينا كلنا حوالينها بيقعد يشعر ويعطينا كم بيت >> يطلع شااااعر واسلووبه جنااااان ؟؟


عاشق الحصن


16 // مين العضوو اللي تحسه بيقعد يسووي مقاالب بالاعضااء وبالبناات خاصه وبيسوي جووو للرحله ؟؟؟
يعني مين غير جنتل وعاشق الحصن 




17/عضو تحس إنه من كثر حركاته بيضيع هناك وبنتورط مع أهله


انتي (بقايا حب ) وانوسه وانوشه واميرة قوس النصر 


18/ عضو تحس انك لو فتحت شنطته بالغلط تلقا جايب معاه كريمااات ومراهم عشان القرصات وعطوور ومناديل معطره >>> يعني ياااااااااي <<

بنوته اردنيه 



19 عضو تحس انه بيطلع رهييييييب مرة؟؟؟؟

خالد الجنيدي 



20 مين العضوو اللي تحسه بيطلع مرره منظم بس يظف ورا حوستكم ويرتب ويصحا اولكم ويصحيكم واحد واحد وجايب معااه شنطه اسعااف وقت اللزوم ؟؟؟


هدوء عاصف 


21 مين العضو اللي تتوقع انه بيطلع مجنوون ويغاامر بأي شي بدوون مايفكر ؟؟؟

نغم

يلي بعدي هدوء عاصف

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
 / من العضو اللي تحس إن أمه بتتصل وتسأل عنه ,, وتقول رجعووووووووووووه للبيت بسرررررعه ؟؟

هدوء عاصف  :Db465236ff: 


 مين العضوو اللي تحسه بيطلع مرره منظم بس يظف ورا حوستكم ويرتب ويصحا اولكم ويصحيكم واحد واحد وجايب معااه شنطه اسعااف وقت اللزوم ؟؟؟


هدوء عاصف 


ههههههههه الله لا يوطرزلك ..  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## بقايا الحب

ههههههههههههههههه

فديت قلبك 

انا امي ما تصدق تفتك مني يعني لو ضعت عادي 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه :Db465236ff:

----------


## بقايا الحب

يلا هدوء دورك 

 :SnipeR (51):

----------


## mylife079

12 // من العضو اللي تحس إنه ماراح يجيه نوم بالبر ,, وخاصة إذا سمع أصوات غريبة آخر الليل ..!

محمد حوريه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووء دورك

----------


## بقايا الحب

:SnipeR (83):  اطخ حالي لازم تخبريه ولااااااااااااااااا
 :SnipeR (19):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
/ قبل نركب في الباص , من هو العضو اللي ماتبيه يروح معنا ؟ ولييش؟؟
بنت الشديفات .. السبب: حفاظا على أمن الأعضاء وسلامتهم  :Db465236ff: 

2 / من اللي تبيه سواق الباص ؟؟وإذا وصلنا المكان ماينزل يجلس في الباص الين نرجع . 
ربيع .. مستر اكس العريس  :Db465236ff: 


3/طبعاً كل واحد بيروح لازم يجيب معه قطه (( المقصود المشاركة بمبلغ من المال )) << يستخدم في مصروف الأكل والشرب والبنزين وأغراض الطلعه<<< من تقترح نضع فلوس الرحله عنده ..؟ لازم يكون أمين وثقه أو يموتون الأعضاء في الصحراء من الجوع؟ 

العالي عالي


4/من العضو اللي تبيه يجلس على المقعد اللي جنبك بالباص ...؟ 
شذى البنفسج .. صديقتي الرائعة


5/من العضو اللي إذا مر من جنبك وسألك المقعد هذا فاضي ؟ بتقوله لا محجوز , وهو أصلاً 
فاضي ؟ 
صديقة بنت الشديفات .. السبب لانو بنت الشديفات رح تحكي معها تلفون وتخليها تنتقم مني لإني ما سمحتلها تيجي  :SnipeR (40):  


6/اذا وصلتوا الموقع من اللي تقترح يقطع رأس الذبيحه ؟ << لازم واحد قوووووي .. ؟
عاشق الحصن

7/من اللي تقترح يطبخ الغدا والعشاء ؟
بياض الثلج .. يسعدلي طبيخها  :Db465236ff: 



8 / من العضو اللي تثق أنه بيسوي برنامج حلو للرحلة ؟ 
غسان


9 / من العضو اللي تحس إن أمه بتتصل وتسأل عنه ,, وتقول رجعووووووووووووه للبيت بسرررررعه ؟؟
شذى الياسمين  :Db465236ff: 


10 / من العضو الي تحس إن أهله بيرتاحون عشانه فارقهم من البيت وراح رحله ,,؟
محمد حورية  :SnipeR (51): 

11 // عضو تحس إن ذا الرحله راح تعرفك عليه أكثر وأكثر ..؟
اميرة قوس النصر

 

12 // من العضو اللي تحس إنه ماراح يجيه نوم بالبر ,, وخاصة إذا سمع أصوات غريبة آخر الليل ..!
بقايا الحب  :Db465236ff: 


13 // من العضو اللي تحسه بيقلقنا كل ساعة رجعنا للديرة ,, رجعنا للديرة ,, والله ماعاد أطلع للبر .. طفشت خلااااااااص رجعوووووووني .؟ 
هاد بدو يكون واحد نكد .. متل بنت الشديفات  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  مشان هيك بلا من روحته  :Db465236ff: 



14/عضو تحس إنه لو حصل هناك مشكلة راح تعتمد عليه بعد الله كثيييير في تجاوزها ,,؟
حسان القضاة


15 // من العضو الي كل ماشبينا النار والتمينا كلنا حوالينها بيقعد يشعر ويعطينا كم بيت >> يطلع شااااعر واسلووبه جنااااان ؟؟
محمد قسايمة

16 // مين العضوو اللي تحسه بيقعد يسووي مقاالب بالاعضااء وبالبناات خاصه وبيسوي جووو للرحله ؟؟؟
جنتل مان

17/عضو تحس إنه من كثر حركاته بيضيع هناك وبنتورط مع أهله
تحية عسكرية  :Db465236ff: 



18/ عضو تحس انك لو فتحت شنطته بالغلط تلقا جايب معاه كريمااات ومراهم عشان القرصات وعطوور ومناديل معطره >>> يعني ياااااااااي << 

أنوس ..  :Eh S(15): 


19 عضو تحس انه بيطلع رهييييييب مرة؟؟؟؟
شمعة أمل

20 مين العضوو اللي تحسه بيطلع مرره منظم بس يظف ورا حوستكم ويرتب ويصحا اولكم ويصحيكم واحد واحد وجايب معااه شنطه اسعااف وقت اللزوم ؟؟؟
آلجوري

21 مين العضو اللي تتوقع انه بيطلع مجنوون ويغاامر بأي شي بدوون مايفكر ؟؟؟
وحده عصبية اسمها (صمت الحب)  :Db465236ff: 


اللي بعدي محمد حورية  :Icon4: 


[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> [align=center] 
> / قبل نركب في الباص , من هو العضو اللي ماتبيه يروح معنا ؟ ولييش؟؟
> بنت الشديفات .. السبب: حفاظا على أمن الأعضاء وسلامتهم 
> 
> 2 / من اللي تبيه سواق الباص ؟؟وإذا وصلنا المكان ماينزل يجلس في الباص الين نرجع . 
> ربيع .. مستر اكس العريس 
> 
> 
> 3/طبعاً كل واحد بيروح لازم يجيب معه قطه (( المقصود المشاركة بمبلغ من المال )) << يستخدم في مصروف الأكل والشرب والبنزين وأغراض الطلعه<<< من تقترح نضع فلوس الرحله عنده ..؟ لازم يكون أمين وثقه أو يموتون الأعضاء في الصحراء من الجوع؟ 
> ...


 :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## بقايا الحب

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه


12 // من العضو اللي تحس إنه ماراح يجيه نوم بالبر ,, وخاصة إذا سمع أصوات غريبة آخر الليل ..!
بقايا الحب 









21 مين العضو اللي تتوقع انه بيطلع مجنوون ويغاامر بأي شي بدوون مايفكر ؟؟؟
وحده عصبية اسمها (صمت الحب) 




هههههههههههههههههههههههه



تسلم 


بقايا = صمت 



هع هع 




حووووووووووريه اين انت

----------


## بقايا الحب

ولعت عن بنت الشديفات رحت طخ يا هدوء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> 


 

بتستاهلي  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## بقايا الحب

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 

بنت الشديفات ما رح تروحي 


ههههههههههههههع :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> بتستاهلي


اطلع من راسي بدي اروح غصبن عنك  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
وانت تكون مش معنا   :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## بقايا الحب

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> بنت الشديفات ما رح تروحي 
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههع


ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه وقفي معه ايوووووووووووووووووووووه وله ما بدي اروح تعرفي ليش لأنك انتي وهدوء بالرحله  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اطلع من راسي بدي اروح غصبن عنك 
> وانت تكون مش معنا


 
وحتى لو كانت (بقايا=صمت) كله متل بعضه والمعنى والمغزى واحد  :Db465236ff: 

بنت الشديفات .. فرحتيني كتير من زمان ما شفتك معصبة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بقايا الحب

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههي



بنت الشديفات 

ما رح تحطي رجلك بالباص 

 :SnipeR (19):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا رايقه هدوء ولو كنت معصبه يمكن يغلق الموضوع وابطل مشرفه وتتوقف عضويتي هههههههه
وله بقايا تجي على الاردن والله لأخلي فوفو ورورو يقضنها فك

----------


## بقايا الحب

:SnipeR (51):  اي خليهم 

ضربك عسل يا عسل 


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اي تمشي على قبري

----------


## بقايا الحب

كعب ولا زحاف 

هههههههههههههههههههه
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> كعب ولا زحاف 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه


ممكن احكيلك تئبري قلب ابوكي لأنك رح تنقبري كعب بعينك وله اعقلي  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## بقايا الحب

هههههههههههههههههههه
يئبر ألبي العصبي

 :SnipeR (19):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

والله مش معصبه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بقايا الحب

:Db465236ff:   هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يلعن عمري انا  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## mylife079

1/ قبل نركب في الباص , من هو العضو اللي ماتبيه يروح معنا ؟ ولييش؟؟
اميرة قوس النصر


هيك 






2 / من اللي تبيه سواق الباص ؟؟وإذا وصلنا المكان ماينزل يجلس في الباص الين نرجع . 

العالي عالي



3/طبعاً كل واحد بيروح لازم يجيب معه قطه (( المقصود المشاركة بمبلغ من المال )) << يستخدم في مصروف الأكل والشرب والبنزين وأغراض الطلعه<<< من تقترح نضع فلوس الرحله عنده ..؟ لازم يكون أمين وثقه أو يموتون الأعضاء في الصحراء من الجوع؟ 

عاشق الحصن


4/من العضو اللي تبيه يجلس على المقعد اللي جنبك بالباص ...؟ 


بقايا الحب


5/من العضو اللي إذا مر من جنبك وسألك المقعد هذا فاضي ؟ بتقوله لا محجوز , وهو أصلاً 
فاضي ؟ 


بياض الثلج  :Db465236ff: 



6/اذا وصلتوا الموقع من اللي تقترح يقطع رأس الذبيحه ؟ << لازم واحد قوووووي .. ؟ 

معاذ ملحم




7/من اللي تقترح يطبخ الغدا والعشاء ؟


بنت الشديفات

8 / من العضو اللي تثق أنه بيسوي برنامج حلو للرحلة ؟ 

انوسه



9 / من العضو اللي تحس إن أمه بتتصل وتسأل عنه ,, وتقول رجعووووووووووووه للبيت بسرررررعه ؟؟

تحيه عسكريه


10 / من العضو الي تحس إن أهله بيرتاحون عشانه فارقهم من البيت وراح رحله ,,؟


دليلة :Db465236ff: 

11 // عضو تحس إن ذا الرحله راح تعرفك عليه أكثر وأكثر ..؟


هدوء عاصف






12 // من العضو اللي تحس إنه ماراح يجيه نوم بالبر ,, وخاصة إذا سمع أصوات غريبة آخر الليل ..!


غسان


13 // من العضو اللي تحسه بيقلقنا كل ساعة رجعنا للديرة ,, رجعنا للديرة ,, والله ماعاد أطلع للبر .. طفشت خلااااااااص رجعوووووووني .؟ 

محمد العزام




14/عضو تحس إنه لو حصل هناك مشكلة راح تعتمد عليه بعد الله كثيييير في تجاوزها ,,؟

حسان القضاة

15 // من العضو الي كل ماشبينا النار والتمينا كلنا حوالينها بيقعد يشعر ويعطينا كم بيت >> يطلع شااااعر واسلووبه جنااااان ؟؟

مشتت بشوالات

16 // مين العضوو اللي تحسه بيقعد يسووي مقاالب بالاعضااء وبالبناات خاصه وبيسوي جووو للرحله ؟؟؟


جنتل مان

17/عضو تحس إنه من كثر حركاته بيضيع هناك وبنتورط مع أهله

انوشة 





18/ عضو تحس انك لو فتحت شنطته بالغلط تلقا جايب معاه كريمااات ومراهم عشان القرصات وعطوور ومناديل معطره >>> يعني ياااااااااي << 


صديقة بنت الشديفات



19 عضو تحس انه بيطلع رهييييييب مرة؟؟؟؟

محمد حوريه


20 مين العضوو اللي تحسه بيطلع مرره منظم بس يظف ورا حوستكم ويرتب ويصحا اولكم ويصحيكم واحد واحد وجايب معااه شنطه اسعااف وقت اللزوم ؟؟؟


بنوته اردنيه

21 مين العضو اللي تتوقع انه بيطلع مجنوون ويغاامر بأي شي بدوون مايفكر ؟؟؟

رنيم 





الي بعدي العالي عالي :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Db465236ff:

----------


## بقايا الحب

4/من العضو اللي تبيه يجلس على المقعد اللي جنبك بالباص ...؟ 


بقايا الحب



زوووووووووووووق تسلم

----------


## mylife079

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> 20 مين العضوو اللي تحسه بيطلع مرره منظم بس يظف ورا حوستكم ويرتب ويصحا اولكم ويصحيكم واحد واحد وجايب معااه شنطه اسعااف وقت اللزوم ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> شذى الياسمين 
> 
> 21



انا معك فيها 100% ,, احسنتي الاختيار لانه انا هيك ..





> [align=center] 
> 
> 9 / من العضو اللي تحس إن أمه بتتصل وتسأل عنه ,, وتقول رجعووووووووووووه للبيت بسرررررعه ؟؟
> شذى الياسمين 
> 
> [/align]


لا ما رح تتصل , يمكن تتصل تسأل بس انو نرجع البيت بسرعه هاي مستحيله ..

----------


## بقايا الحب

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

15 // من العضو الي كل ماشبينا النار والتمينا كلنا حوالينها بيقعد يشعر ويعطينا كم بيت >> يطلع شااااعر واسلووبه جنااااان ؟؟


تحية عسكرية 


شعر ما توقع بس ممكن دي جي اوكي من عيوني بقايا 



19 عضو تحس انه بيطلع رهييييييب مرة؟؟؟؟

تحية عسكرية


يسلمو بقايا هذا من طيب أصلك 


17/عضو تحس إنه من كثر حركاته بيضيع هناك وبنتورط مع أهله
تحية عسكرية  :Db465236ff: 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش معقول لهايالدرجة مقبوله من ياحب يا أحلى هدوء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
يا جماعة انتو لا تقلبوها زعلات يعني انتو شايفين الاسئلة محرجة .. ما تزعلوا مني اذا اسأت اختيار احدكم لمكان ما .. انا بعتذر للجميع .. والله لا يوطرزلك يا بقايا الحب على هالموضوع  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center]
> يا جماعة انتو لا تقلبوها زعلات يعني انتو شايفين الاسئلة محرجة .. ما تزعلوا مني اذا اسأت اختيار احدكم لمكان ما .. انا بعتذر للجميع .. والله لا يوطرزلك يا بقايا الحب على هالموضوع 
> [/align]


 

 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 

هاي واحد واحد انا مش زعلان بس إختيارك بمحله حمادة على طولي بجوز اضيع بدكم سنه تلاقوني

----------


## بقايا الحب

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحية والله انك عسل 

هدوووووووووووووووء الله لا يوطرزلي له يا زلمه 

انت الي بتختار مو انا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههي

بعرف حالي شيطانه بجيبلكم المشاكل دايما 

هع هع هع هع هع هع

----------


## عاشقة ريان

1/ قبل نركب في الباص , من هو العضو اللي ماتبيه يروح معنا ؟ ولييش؟؟

انوسه 


2 / من اللي تبيه سواق الباص ؟؟وإذا وصلنا المكان ماينزل يجلس في الباص الين نرجع .

حسان القضاه 



3/طبعاً كل واحد بيروح لازم يجيب معه قطه (( المقصود المشاركة بمبلغ من المال )) << يستخدم في مصروف الأكل والشرب والبنزين وأغراض الطلعه<<< من تقترح نضع فلوس الرحله عنده ..؟ لازم يكون أمين وثقه أو يموتون الأعضاء في الصحراء من الجوع؟

العالي عالي



4/من العضو اللي تبيه يجلس على المقعد اللي جنبك بالباص ...؟

بنت الشديفات بلكي بزتها من الشباك 



5/من العضو اللي إذا مر من جنبك وسألك المقعد هذا فاضي ؟ بتقوله لا محجوز , وهو أصلاً
فاضي ؟

انوشه




6/اذا وصلتوا الموقع من اللي تقترح يقطع رأس الذبيحه ؟ << لازم واحد قوووووي .. ؟

عاشق الحصن




7/من اللي تقترح يطبخ الغدا والعشاء ؟

اميرة قوس النصر



8 / من العضو اللي تثق أنه بيسوي برنامج حلو للرحلة ؟

بقايا حب



9 / من العضو اللي تحس إن أمه بتتصل وتسأل عنه ,, وتقول رجعووووووووووووه للبيت بسرررررعه ؟؟

صديقة بنت الشديفات




10 / من العضو الي تحس إن أهله بيرتاحون عشانه فارقهم من البيت وراح رحله ,,؟

جنتل مان 



11 // عضو تحس إن ذا الرحله راح تعرفك عليه أكثر وأكثر ..؟

اميرة قوس النصر 



12 // من العضو اللي تحس إنه ماراح يجيه نوم بالبر ,, وخاصة إذا سمع أصوات غريبة آخر الليل ..!

هدوء عاصف 



13 // من العضو اللي تحسه بيقلقنا كل ساعة رجعنا للديرة ,, رجعنا للديرة ,, والله ماعاد أطلع للبر .. طفشت خلااااااااص رجعوووووووني .؟

بنوته اردنيه 



14/عضو تحس إنه لو حصل هناك مشكلة راح تعتمد عليه بعد الله كثيييير في تجاوزها ,,؟

هدوء عاصف 



15 // من العضو الي كل ماشبينا النار والتمينا كلنا حوالينها بيقعد يشعر ويعطينا كم بيت >> يطلع شااااعر واسلووبه جنااااان ؟؟

تحيه عسكريه 



16 // مين العضوو اللي تحسه بيقعد يسووي مقاالب بالاعضااء وبالبناات خاصه وبيسوي جووو للرحله ؟؟؟

جنتل مان 



17/عضو تحس إنه من كثر حركاته بيضيع هناك وبنتورط مع أهله

بنت الشديفات 



18/ عضو تحس انك لو فتحت شنطته بالغلط تلقا جايب معاه كريمااات ومراهم عشان القرصات وعطوور ومناديل معطره >>> يعني ياااااااااي <<

المتميزه




19 عضو تحس انه بيطلع رهييييييب مرة؟؟؟؟

العالي عالي



20 مين العضوو اللي تحسه بيطلع مرره منظم بس يظف ورا حوستكم ويرتب ويصحا اولكم ويصحيكم واحد واحد وجايب معااه شنطه اسعااف وقت اللزوم ؟؟؟

اميرة قوس النصر 



21 مين العضو اللي تتوقع انه بيطلع مجنوون ويغاامر بأي شي بدوون مايفكر ؟؟؟

عاشق الحصن 


الي بعدي نغم

----------


## بقايا الحب

8 / من العضو اللي تثق أنه بيسوي برنامج حلو للرحلة ؟

بقايا حب



فدييييت عيونك 
 :31d13c231e:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]شو صار بالرحلة [/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

من العضو الي كل ماشبينا النار والتمينا كلنا حوالينها بيقعد يشعر ويعطينا كم بيت >> يطلع شااااعر واسلووبه جنااااان ؟؟

تحيه عسكريه 

يسلموا عاشقه بس انا ما بحب الشعر اانا دي جي

----------


## بقايا الحب

وين الاستاذ الي لازم يعمل بائي الرحلة 

اه 

 :SnipeR (59): 

تعااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

خلصنا

----------


## تاج النساء

1 //قبل نركب في الباص , من هو العضو اي ما تبيه يروح معنا؟؟ ولييش؟؟

اميرة قوس النصر

حرة انا

2 / من اللي تبيه سواق الباص؟؟ واذا وصلنا المكان ما ينزل يجلس في الباص حتى نرجع؟؟

غسان

3/من تقترح نضع فلوس الرحله عنده؟؟ لازم يكون امين وثقة او يموتون الأعضاء في الصحراء من الجوع؟؟

شذى الياسمين

4/من العضو اللي تبيه يجلس على المقعد اللي جنبك بالباص؟؟

حسان القضاة

5/من العضو الي اذا مر من جنبك وسألك المقعد هذا فاضي؟؟ بتقوله لا محجوز , وهو أصلا فاضي؟؟

بنت الشديفات "عشان تعصب بحبها معصبة"

6/اذا وصلتوا الموقع من اللي تقترح يقطع رأس الذبيحه ؟ << لازم واحد قوي؟؟

محمد حورية

7/من الي تقترح يطبخ الغدا والعشاء؟؟

شذى البنفسج "بعرفها معدلة"

8 /من العضو اللي تثق انه بيسوي برنامج حلو للرحلة؟؟

هدوء عاصف

9 / من العضو اللي تحس انه امه بتتصل وتسأل عنه ,, وتقول رجعووووووووووووه للبيت بسرررررعه؟؟

جنتل مان "اكــــــــــــيد"

10 /من العضو الي تحس ان أهله بيرتاحون عشانه فارقهم من البيت وراح رحله؟؟

عاشق الحصن

11 //من العضو الي تحس انه اذا الرحله راح تعرفك عليه أكثر وأكثر؟؟

بياض الثلج

12 //من العضو اللي تحس إنه ماراح يجيه نوم بالبر ,, وخاصة إذا سمع أصوات غريبة آخر الليل؟؟

شمعة امل

13 //من العضو اللي تحسه بيقلقنا كل ساعة رجعنا للديرة ,, رجعنا للديرة ,, والله ماعاد اطلع للبر .. طفشت خلااااااااص رجعوووووووني؟؟

توالي الحب

14/عضو تحس إنه لو حصل هناك مشكلة راح تعتمد عليه بعد الله كثيييير في تجاوزها؟؟

العالي عالي

15 //من العضو الي كل ما شبينا النار والتمينا كلنا حوالينها بيقعد يشعر ويعطينا كم بيت >> يطلع شاعر واسلووبه جنان ؟؟

حسان القضاة

16 //من العضو اللي تحسه بيقعد يسووي مقاالب بالاعضاء وبالبنات خاصة وبيسوي جووو للرحله؟؟

عاشق الحصن / جنتل مان

17 //من العضو الي تحس انه من كثر حركاته بيضيع هناك وبنتورط مع اهله؟؟

انوشة "لانها بتحب التصوير"

18 //من العضو الي تحس انك لو فتحت شنطته بالغلط تلقا جايب معاه كريمات ومراهم عشان القرصات وعطوور ومناديل معطرة >>> يعني ياااااااااي؟؟

توالي الحب

19 //من العضو الي تحس انه بيطلع رهيب مرة؟؟

دموع الورد

20 //من العضو الي تحسه بيطلع مرة منظم بس ينظف ورا حوستكم ويرتب ويصحا اولكم ويصحيكم واحد واحد وجايب معاه شنطه اسعاف وقت اللزوم؟؟

هدوء عاصف

21 //من العضو الي تتوقع انه بيطلع مجنون ويغامر بأي شي بدون ما يفكر؟؟

دليلة

----------


## بقايا الحب

13 //من العضو اللي تحسه بيقلقنا كل ساعة رجعنا للديرة ,, رجعنا للديرة ,, والله ماعاد اطلع للبر .. طفشت خلااااااااص رجعوووووووني؟؟

توالي الحب


له له له ما كان العشم 

ههههههههه




18 //من العضو الي تحس انك لو فتحت شنطته بالغلط تلقا جايب معاه كريمات ومراهم عشان القرصات وعطوور ومناديل معطرة >>> يعني ياااااااااي؟؟

توالي الحب



ول يا بنت الحلال مو لهدرجه كلاس انا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


نورتي قلبو

----------


## بقايا الحب

:SnipeR (91):  اطخكم وين الناس يلا بدنا تفاعل 

 :SnipeR (59):

----------


## mylife079

6/اذا وصلتوا الموقع من اللي تقترح يقطع رأس الذبيحه ؟ << لازم واحد قوي؟؟

محمد حورية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

9 / من العضو اللي تحس إن أمه بتتصل وتسأل عنه ,, وتقول رجعووووووووووووه للبيت بسرررررعه ؟؟

تحيه عسكريه

الله يسامحك يا حوريه بس  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

15 // من العضو الي كل ماشبينا النار والتمينا كلنا حوالينها بيقعد يشعر ويعطينا كم بيت >> يطلع شااااعر واسلووبه جنااااان ؟؟

تحيه عسكريه 

عاشقه ريان يسلمو بس انا ما بحب الشعر بس بحب انسق أغاني وريمكس

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

/ قبل نركب في الباص , من هو العضو اللي ماتبيه يروح معنا ؟ ولييش؟؟


شذى البنفسج 
هيك مزاج



2 / من اللي تبيه سواق الباص ؟؟وإذا وصلنا المكان ماينزل يجلس في الباص الين نرجع . 


رنيم

3/طبعاً كل واحد بيروح لازم يجيب معه قطه (( المقصود المشاركة بمبلغ من المال )) << يستخدم في مصروف الأكل والشرب والبنزين وأغراض الطلعه<<< من تقترح نضع فلوس الرحله عنده ..؟ لازم يكون أمين وثقه أو يموتون الأعضاء في الصحراء من الجوع؟ 

هدوء عاصف



4/من العضو اللي تبيه يجلس على المقعد اللي جنبك بالباص ...؟ 

بنت الشديفات



5/من العضو اللي إذا مر من جنبك وسألك المقعد هذا فاضي ؟ بتقوله لا محجوز , وهو أصلاً 
فاضي ؟ 

جوري



6/اذا وصلتوا الموقع من اللي تقترح يقطع رأس الذبيحه ؟ << لازم واحد قوووووي .. ؟

حسان القضاه



7/من اللي تقترح يطبخ الغدا والعشاء ؟


جنتل مان


8 / من العضو اللي تثق أنه بيسوي برنامج حلو للرحلة ؟ 

ماي لايف



9 / من العضو اللي تحس إن أمه بتتصل وتسأل عنه ,, وتقول رجعووووووووووووه للبيت بسرررررعه ؟؟

بقايا حب



10 / من العضو الي تحس إن أهله بيرتاحون عشانه فارقهم من البيت وراح رحله ,,؟

بنت الشديفات وبقايا



11 // عضو تحس إن ذا الرحله راح تعرفك عليه أكثر وأكثر ..؟


تحيه عسكريه


12 // من العضو اللي تحس إنه ماراح يجيه نوم بالبر ,, وخاصة إذا سمع أصوات غريبة آخر الليل ..!


تاج النساء


13 // من العضو اللي تحسه بيقلقنا كل ساعة رجعنا للديرة ,, رجعنا للديرة ,, والله ماعاد أطلع للبر .. طفشت خلااااااااص رجعوووووووني .؟ 


رحمه


14/عضو تحس إنه لو حصل هناك مشكلة راح تعتمد عليه بعد الله كثيييير في تجاوزها ,,؟


عاشق الحصن


15 // من العضو الي كل ماشبينا النار والتمينا كلنا حوالينها بيقعد يشعر ويعطينا كم بيت >> يطلع شااااعر واسلووبه جنااااان ؟؟


اكيد تحيه


16 // مين العضوو اللي تحسه بيقعد يسووي مقاالب بالاعضااء وبالبناات خاصه وبيسوي جووو للرحله ؟؟؟

عاشق الحصن



17/عضو تحس إنه من كثر حركاته بيضيع هناك وبنتورط مع أهله

ماي لايف



18/ عضو تحس انك لو فتحت شنطته بالغلط تلقا جايب معاه كريمااات ومراهم عشان القرصات وعطوور ومناديل معطره >>> يعني ياااااااااي << 

دموع الورد



19 عضو تحس انه بيطلع رهييييييب مرة؟؟؟؟


نبض

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

